# Central Savannah River Association



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open callbacks to WB: 3 4 5 6 7 8 10 16 19 24 26 29 31 34 36 39 43 47


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Derby placements:
1st: Rev String Bean
2nd: Tioga's Texas Two Timer
3rd: Seaside's Graywolf
4th: Docheno's Get Hour Shine On
RJ: Doctor Cabernet Just in Case
Jam: Coolwater's Seaside Surprise


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

JKOttman said:


> Derby placements:
> 1st: Rev String Bean
> 2nd: Tioga's Texas Two Timer
> 3rd: Seaside's Graywolf
> ...


Big congrats to Gerry Balboni and Beans on the win!!!


----------



## Tom O (Jan 22, 2015)

Congrats to Mr. Balboni and "Bean" who now (if I'm correct) is a new member of the Derby List!!


----------



## jhnnythndr (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you. Beans is an enjoyable dog who certainly has his moments. I have to point out Jason has had him the whole time except when he was a puppy with Tim Wiggens. Also, for the last 2 months due to some scheduling conflicts I haven't seen him but for maybe 30 minutes- and that Jason has now finished twice as many trials as I have with him. So while I'm enjoying our success - the congratulations belong to someone else. Jason has been a great trainer for both myself and Beans.


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

Congratulations Jerry Balboni, Beans and Jason!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

jhnnythndr said:


> Thank you. Beans is an enjoyable dog who certainly has his moments. I have to point out Jason has had him the whole time except when he was a puppy with Tim Wiggens. Also, for the last 2 months due to some scheduling conflicts I haven't seen him but for maybe 30 minutes- and that Jason has now finished twice as many trials as I have with him. So while I'm enjoying our success - the congratulations belong to someone else. Jason has been a great trainer for both myself and Beans.


True gentleman right there...

Congrats!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Am Callbacks to WB (21 dogs): 1 7 9 10 11 12 14 21 22 24 25 26 27 31 33 35 3740 42 43 46

Open placements: 
1st: FC-AFC Tremblin Earth's Cosmic Rider, Katharine Simonds, Al Arthur
2nd: FC-AFC Carolina's Half Moon, Clint & Kay Joyner, Al Arthur
3rd: FC Seaside's Rogue Warrior, Chip McEwen, Al Arthur
4th: Worth-it's Temptin Fate, Vicki Worthington, Al Arthur
RJ: Esprit's All Jazzed Up, Wayne Moore, Al Arthur
Jam: FC-AFC Rebel Ridge Cosmic Rise 'n Fall MH, Madelyn Yelton and Jeff Lyons, Madelyn Yelton
Jam: FC Triple L's Diamond Girl, Tommy Parrish
Jam: Black Shamrock's Woody, Andrea Clark, Al Arthur
Jam: Bring the Wood, Katharine Simonds, Al Arthur
Jam: AFC Stoned Blue, Mike Crow, Al Arthur
Jam: Eno Run Wild Hare, Steve Gossage, Dave Ward
Jam: The Big House, Randy Whittaker
Jam: Ramblecreeks Rumble Doll, Grayson Kelley, Al Arthur


----------



## Chad Beard (May 17, 2011)

Congratulations AL ARTHUR and MR. HUGH ARTHUR!!!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Way to go Balboni and Beans!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bill Grayson, on the Derby 3rd for Seaside's Graywolf! Schooner is trained and handled by Jason Baker . . . this puts Schooner, 17 months old, on the Derby List! Baker Retrievers and Sandhill Retrievers had an amazing weekend! 

rita


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt placements
1- Bay Keith Pharr
2. Dixie Bruce Hall
3. Wood Andrea Clark
4. Gizmo Bruce Hall
RJ. Indy Darlene Houlihan
Jam. Bo Randy Whittaker - Finnegan Pat Martin


----------



## Ramblecreek (Jun 30, 2009)

You forgot Mardi jam # 8.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Ramblecreek said:


> You forgot Mardi jam # 8.


Not here sorry


----------



## Ramblecreek (Jun 30, 2009)

Open # 8. No problem.


Boomer said:


> Not here sorry


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed, sorry!


----------

